# Wieviele neue rare Artefakte mit MoP?



## BEXCES (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

weiß einer wieviele neue rare Artefakte es mit MoP gibt?
Finde nichts im Internet wo das steht.

MfG


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Oktober 2012)

In der Buffed-Datenbank ist aber alles drin. Dort bei Berufe auf Archäologie gehen. Zählen musst du dann aber selber.


----------



## Tinnilix (4. Oktober 2012)

Laut Archy gibts je 3 Panda und Mogu rare und je 10 normale Teile.


----------



## Knallfix (28. Oktober 2012)

Heute ausgebuddelt:
*Speer von Xuen*
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=89685

Recht krass


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Oktober 2012)

Mit MoP waren Acc-Waffen noch auf Normal-Raid-Niveau. Krass find ich 463 jetzt eher nicht.


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe 3 x 463er Items "erbuddelt", laut buffed gibts nicht mehr...:-( naja wenigstens seit gestern endlich den Raptor...sehr schön, daß man in Pandaria bleiben und trotzdem andere Artefakte untauschen kann.


----------



## Shiningone (16. Dezember 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Mit MoP waren Acc-Waffen noch auf Normal-Raid-Niveau. Krass find ich 463 jetzt eher nicht.



Mit Stufe 85 ist 463 schon ganz übel . Wem das nicht reicht, der kann die Waffe mitlerweile auch auf 471 upgraden mit Gerechtigkeitspunkten. Gibt imho keine bessere 2-Hand bis man dann mit 90 in die Heros reindarf. Habe gerade erst selber 'wilde Sau' spielen dürfen mit meinem Pala in normalen random Inis. (Stf 88 und 89 und fast permanent Top-DD, was bei Bärchen Tanks mit 450'er Stab gar nicht so leicht ist.)
Alternativ gibt es noch einige Waffen mit Ilvl 450 und acc-bound in Pandaria 'versteckt'. Allerdings sind die bei mir auf dem Server nie da, wenn ich suche und man kann sie auch nicht upgraden.


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, war mir nicht bewußt, daß man Archeequipe mit für Level 90 üblichem Itemlevel, bereits ab 85 tragen kann. Das ist in der Tat sehr heftig.


----------

